# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Machine translation products, Amazon Machine Translation R&D Group (Safaba Translation Solutions, Inc.), Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon Machine Translation R&D Group (Safaba Translation Solutions, Inc.)

----------

